# Script issues on this site?



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

So all of the sudden two days ago I get onto this site and keep getting an error box that says "this site is running a script that is slowing Internet Explorer down", and I have to click "yes" to run it every single time with every post and it's quite annoying. Is there an issue you know of because I do not have this problem on any of the other 50 sites I might visit every week? :scratchhead:


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

I was having this issue on Internet Explorer as well, switched over to Chrome and not a problem.

Thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## Zookeepertomany (Jun 27, 2013)

I have been having the same issue only on this site for a few days as well. Takes forever to even read anything.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> I was having this issue on Internet Explorer as well, switched over to Chrome and not a problem.
> 
> Thanks for bringing it up!


I tried that and problem solved - so thank you!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm having the problem as well. I doubt I'll switch to chrome. 

This site apparently has something on it that is not compatible with IE. It needs to be fixed... that's what ya do on web sites. You make it so that they run on the standard browsers.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

what I have noticed is that the website is trying to open the advertising for counseling. Sometimes it does finish opening up the add page in another tab. So it's auto opening it even when I don't click on the ad.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

FrenchFry said:


> I was having this issue on Internet Explorer as well, switched over to Chrome and not a problem.
> 
> Thanks for bringing it up!


Yup, my script issues stop when I use Chrome.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Fine with Firefox too


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

I am technically challenged and have no idea why I'm having a difficult time using the TAM site since last Thursday.

I've tried to search, post replies, start a thread and seems to be slow.

I am having problems on my desktop computer as well as my IPad.

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks !!

VH


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Just switched over to using Chrome as well, as I was having the same problems. Be nice if someone from the support side would check into things, but I guess it is a long weekend...

C


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Can anyone get me a screenshot of what they're seeing in IE with the script error message? I cannot reproduce this error on my version of IE.


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yungster said:


> Can anyone get me a screenshot of what they're seeing in IE with the script error message? I cannot reproduce this error on my version of IE.


I am using IE 10 and it just started a few days ago. Everytime you try to go to a new screen -- there is a long delay --
that states long running script is running -- then a window pops up asking if you want to stop script.

I tried to do a cntl prt scn -- but it would not paste here.


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

jpg.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

No kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is rediculous. The pages are taking forever to load. This has been happening for a couple of days. It is crazy. It takes a LONG time for each page to load. And this is the ONLY website that is giving me this problem.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

It's probably because they are trying to get the site to do more and more but haven't upgraded their software to handle it all.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for fixing this, Yungster! The site moves much faster now.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

LovesHerMan said:


> Thanks for fixing this, Yungster! The site moves much faster now.


What was the issue causing it all if I may ask?


----------



## keepsmiling (Nov 20, 2012)

I have IE8, had a message saying it was trying to run a script that was slowing the computer the other night so I kept having to click 'stop running the script'. I have downloaded some updates since then and haven't had that message again.

Hope that helps someone!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Cee Paul said:


> What was the issue causing it all if I may ask?


I have no idea; I am a certified Luddite. Elegirl thought it may have had something to do with the ads on this site.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

How is it now? The site is loading up for me nice and quickly on different browsers.


----------

